# Cat in heat??



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

When is a cat ready to mate after having a kitten? I don't know if the stray is in heat or not but she has been howling really loud, and raises her hind legs and does something like a walk in place sort of thing. She had to the kitten 3 weeks ago. I was brushing her and when I got to her back she raised her butt and I look in her vagina area and some fluid was coming out it looked something like pee it was clear, not too much but it was visible.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Oh yeah, 3 weeks after giving birth is very typical for a new heat. Congratulations! :wink:


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Once the babies are weaned you'll be able to go get her desexed, untill then make sure you keep her inside so she doesnt get preggers again.


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

The only problem I have now is that she keeps the whole house up with her howling. My dad already took her out of the house. The cat is a foster. She was found by me and since my local humance could not take her in until they have a space for her I am stuck with her. I want to call the vet and ask if they will spay her when she weans her kitten because it is getting really agravating. My parents don't want to pay for her getting fixed and since she is a foster I was wondering if she gets spayed will the cost be put on me or does the humane society pays for that? The humane is also run by my vet. When I took her to the pet adoption day the lady in charge told the people that before she went to her new home she was going to get spayed. Is there anything I can do to stop her howling?


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Where are you keeping her at the moment? Is there any way you can lock her in a certain area of the house or in the garage at night where you cant hear her howling? You realy need to try as hard as you can to keep her from getting pregnant again, two litters so close to eachother is just too much for a little body.  Im pretty sure the humane society will desex her without charging you once you give her to them. Same with the kittens.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

There is a way to make a cat go out of heat, but its not something I would suggest you try by yourself. Give your vet a call and ask him about it, and at the same time you can ask about having the humane society spay her.


----------



## Sowilu (Mar 14, 2007)

I keep her locked up in a bathroom that is away from all of the bedrooms. I put her in there last night and I didn't hear her until 4 am when she got out because somebody went to the bathroom and opend the door and let her out. I will try to call the vet tomorrow because they close on Sundays and they only answer to emergency calls. I will email him though. Thanks for all the help.


----------

